# lazy sundays are sooo relaxing



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

that's me. lookig around where heini is, not in the any of his favourite places...

BUT THEN!!!
*sudays are sooo lovely to be all lazy*



*here I am schnuppe, don't worry!*


*and off I am *dreaming**


have a nice day
schnupp &


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

one more


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! He's adorable and I love the area you have set up for him - especially his name. Too cute.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heini is so cute! I like that area, too - he really has a nice set up!! A right proper spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Great pics! I love his bed


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I LOVE to see maltese in the sun pictures







it gives them such a great color of the coat







Heini is ADORABLE

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heini has his own room?!







Now that's what I call a "Spoiled Maltese".
Hummm.....I gotta go now....and rearrange a room


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Heini IS right spoiled isn't he? He is so sweet! I love your pictures and your little animated "Heini-dog" in your signature!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a great space for Heini. He's so cute.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess your right..maybe he is spoiled?!
but not in a negative way. I just love him, thats all..hehe!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Always nice to see a new idea of how to spoil mine even more. Great pictures.
Aimee


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

CUTE!! Now that is one loved maltese!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Heini is so adorable! And I love his area, so colorful and bright!!!

Josie says: Heini...are you cyberdating anyone?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is so cute and relaxed under the sun


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Josie says: Heini...are you cyberdating anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















hehe!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yawn , I'm feeling lazy just looking at that sweet face . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Great Shots! Thank you for sharing them with us.



Looks like a lovely Sunday to me.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures.







I also like your set up. Such a cutie!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are super cute pictures of Heini!







Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

